# Free IR (Impulse Response) files available to download



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I just saw this on another forum:

_Kevin of OwnHammer wrote:
Hello Everyone,_
_I have been very hard at work on multiple and varied projects over the last six months. One of these projects has been working on ways to improve and expand the Speaker Cabinets libraries to provide the best sounding product to the widest array of possible tastes and applications. I feel I have succeeded, and would like to see what you think as well._
_Some of you may already be familiar with what I do, and others may not. To the uninitiated, what is included here is a small sampling from my 'middle of the road' (in terms of verbosity) package offering, and in this particular case of a Bogner 4x12 cabinet with Celestion Vintage 30's. Axe-Fx, Axe-Fx II, convolution reverb wave audio, and commercial Nebula file formats are provided here, and I encourage you all to compare as many of the different platforms as you can. For those working in the DAW, the Nebula implementation here simply cannot be beaten in terms of sound quality, realism, and ease of use with the programmable interface of multiple tone options._
_This is a limited time offering, and will expire when all final decisions are made as the full library is released in the near future. If you like what you hear, please consider picking up the commercial version when it is released._
_The public beta package can be downloaded from the following address:_
_http://www.ownhammer.com/free/OwnHammer-Public-Beta.zip_
_Please feel free to re-post the link wherever you'd like, the more exposure the better, but the files follow the same usage restrictions as the commercial libraries so re-hosting is expressly forbidden. Once the beta period expires and the offering is absorbed into the commercial library, the link and files will cease to exist._
_I look forward to lurking through the threads on the various forums where this ends up and hearing any sound clips you may have to post; it helps get an idea for the kinds of musical styles, equipment, and tones most folks are after these days, and is also nice to see the results of all the hard work on display._
_Enjoy, and look for more exciting developments to be unveiled in the coming months!_
_All the best,
Kevin
OwnHammer.com
__________________
http://www.ownhammer.com
_
As said above, the zip file also contains wav response files so if your main digital audio workstation software is Reaper you can load the wav files into the ReaVerb plugin that's included in Reaper. Get these quickly though as it sounds like Kevin is going to be pulling these from the website fairly soon. Have fun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2012)

Was playing with these tonight and they are FANTASTIC! Not sure how they'll work live yet, but recording with them is STELLAR!

I'll say it again and again: most of your modeled tone is in the cab and IR modelling. Amp modelling is very good now, what separates the big boys from the guys who makes toys is how well their algorithms deal with the IR details. And OwnHammer is making good convolution engines shine with these IRs.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Was playing with these tonight and they are FANTASTIC! Not sure how they'll work live yet, but recording with them is STELLAR!
> 
> I'll say it again and again: most of your modeled tone is in the cab and IR modelling. Amp modelling is very good now, what separates the big boys from the guys who makes toys is how well their algorithms deal with the IR details. And OwnHammer is making good convolution engines shine with these IRs.


Glad to hear you like them Ian. I haven't extracted mine yet but I'll be checking them out soon. BTW did you make any recordings of them when you were trying them out? If so, I'd like to hear them as kind of a "sneak preview". )


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll do some clips at some point this week.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Finally had a chance to play around with them last night. I'm kind of lukewarm towards them. I think super high gain guys will like the wide-fat captures. But these aren't really sounding very good with any of my usual gain patches. I've really got my sounds built around a few Redwirez Basketweave G12H30s mixes and it shows.


----------

